# Anyone know the costs of a complete Grizzly 600 engine rebuild?



## Handgunner (Sep 21, 2006)

My Grizzly is smoking like crazy now... so I guess it's in need of a complete engine overhaul.  Anyone know about what I can expect in price?

The upper end was rebuilt about 6 months ago, and when I got it back, it smoked a tad.  I inquired about it and they told me "the rings and seals just need to settle".  So, I gave them the benefit of the doubt, and now here I sit with it blowing blue smoke like nothing before.  This just began today that I know of...

Any idea on what it would cost, and about what I can expect to pay for a complete overhaul?

TIA.


----------



## RiverRunner (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd be taking it back to whoever "supposably" fixed it.  It sounds like they may have bent a ring or something of the sort while installing the piston.  I had my old 600 rebuilt a few years ago and it never smoked even right out of the shop....it was a shadetree shop also.....not the yamaha place.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 22, 2006)

RiverRunner said:


> I'd be taking it back to whoever "supposably" fixed it.  It sounds like they may have bent a ring or something of the sort while installing the piston.  I had my old 600 rebuilt a few years ago and it never smoked even right out of the shop....it was a shadetree shop also.....not the yamaha place.


I just got off the phone with the place, and the guy that rebuilt it, has been fired.. Apparently shortly after the upper end was rebuilt.  

The owner of the place told me to bring it by Tuesday and he'd look at it.

It's my luck... This time last year is when it started knocking really bad.  Just before deer season too!!  Who'd a thunk it????


----------



## RiverRunner (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, it shouldn't take them to long.  All they have to do is pull the jug, hone it out and put new rings in.....that is if it's not knocking like it was last year.  Good Luck!


----------

